# PS3 Now or Wait for PS3 Slim?



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thinking of getting a PS3 as there are some good deals at the moment (any recommendations), but wonder whether to wait for the slimmed down version? Anyone know how much it will be?

Not too worried about Disk size as it will mainly for Blu-Ray and the odd game

Any thoughts?

TIA :thumb:


----------



## Dj_Sim (Jun 7, 2007)

I brought a wii ages ago.

I barley use it.

Kept putting off buying a ps3 for months.

Now i got a 40GB one and it is truly amazing. I dont have a HD Tv etc.

The games are amazing. GT5 is great fun and GTA is out at the end of the month.

You will not be disappointed.

I hope this helps.


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

i'd get one now. got my 40gb from a seller on ebay brand new £235.00 :thumb:


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

I have one and love GT5,PES 2008 and cannot wait fot gta....:thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

OK thanks guys. I have a 50" HD Plasma so hopefully it will look amazing.

Do we know how much the slim version will be?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

When does the slim get released any pics..


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Autumn I think, see here: http://www.product-reviews.net/2008/02/04/sony-ps3-slim-launching-this-autumn-rumor-do-you-reckon/


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

I'm waiting for the slimmed down one. The one now is far too big.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Well I sort of agree but if its going to be lots more then that doesn't bother me.


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

I dont thnk size is an issue with this machine as it looks very good. You need to get a hd tv to get the best out of them. I sold mine because i needed the money, but will be getting another one come the autum.


----------



## Tyler Owen (Apr 30, 2006)

Yeah i agree ^^^

It's such a good looking thing size isn't an issue

Anyone else thought of putting a coat of wax on it ? :lol:


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Get it bought now, you are missing out.

Yes, the small one looks better, but it will still sit in the same place for me, and if you have a 50" TV, surely you can't be worried about space :lol:

The slims are handy for taking to a mate's house, I have the PS2 Slim aswell, never gets used now though.


----------



## zogzog60 (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm waiting for the slim version so i can buy the normal one at a reduced price! Yes, I am cheap, but I dont care!


----------



## robsonj (Apr 14, 2007)

Ive just bought a 40 gb model, got resistance and motorstorm bundled for £299, loving it


----------



## joeturner (Feb 23, 2007)

Just brought on too  should be picking it up tomorrow hopefully. With GT5, should be picking up a Call of Duty 4 next week. Cant wait!


----------



## block (Jun 28, 2006)

Buy one now, gt5 prologue is worth the price alone. imagine how good the full version will be. just wish i could afford the ferrari f1 car,lol.


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

The Slim looks ace in the pics :thumb: 
Seriously though some good deals on the FatBoy the now, especially good when hooked upto a 1080 TV.
I was sceptical about how much difference the HD part would make but OMG!!!
GT5 Prologue :doublesho 
COD4 runs at 720 :doublesho 

John


----------



## sk4tec (Jul 14, 2006)

paddy328 said:


> I dont thnk size is an issue with this machine as it looks very good. You need to get a hd tv to get the best out of them. I sold mine because i needed the money, but will be getting another one come the autum.


+1 the gfx don't look that good until you switch to HDMI on a HD tv. I mainly bought mine for BR movies. Its a speedy machine and updates are automatic via wi-fi.

I've also been impressed with the web browser. I've bought a Keysonic wireless (USB) keyboard. Its only 30 Quid and much cheaper than the official PS3 keyboard.

http://www.xsreviews.co.uk/reviews/peripherals/keysonic-540rf-wireless-keyboard/

I'd love to have a 50" Plasma..wow!


----------



## joeturner (Feb 23, 2007)

Love mine GT5 is awesome, and picked up Call of Duty 4 last night and its incredible to say the least, flipping hard though


----------

